# 13 weeks and ears haven't been up



## Liebe (Nov 10, 2010)

I just bought a German Shepherd pup last Tuesday.I noticed that his sibling's ears were all up except for his.Decided to ask the breeder if his have been up at all.He said they are usually up in the mornings but have gone down since and told me not to worry.His ears usually are up in the morning,while playing,or go up in the wind while running.
It sort of concerns me..that his ears have not been up at all and he's 4 months old.
Should I be worried?He's still teething and it looks like his ears may be lifting a bit..but not too sure.
I'd just like other people's opinions.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Zoe's ear were not fully up 100% of the time until she was around 5 months. Sometimes they would flop to the right, other days to the left...some days just one would stick up. My vet told me to be sure when we pet her, not to push her ears down or back while petting. Stroke them up while you pet him. That will help- or at least it did for us. I'd give them some more time before you resort to taping them.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I would get some Solid Gold Seameal and add to her food. On mine, if they aren't up by 5 months I use forms. They could still go up on their own but I don't like to risk it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:welcome: 
Nothing to worry about

Check out these threads if you haven't already 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85854-ears-up-photos.html

enjoy the ear dance and take lots of pictures


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i wouldn't worry about it either.. worse comes to worse after 5 months you can tape the ears and no one would know the difference (if done properly, so the book says LOL)


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Question (for anyone, really): Are floppy ears on a GSD detrimental to their health that taping at any age would be required? Is the concern dirtier ears and ear infections or are floppy ears just a cosmetic no-no? I can see the necessity if you show, but what about the average, everyday pooch?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Soft ears are not a health concern. If the ears are soft it is good to know the cause of it (genetic, damaged ear, mix breed, etc..) but there is no added health risk if your GSD has soft ears.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Soft ears are not a health concern. If the ears are soft it is good to know the cause of it (genetic, damaged ear, mix breed, etc..) but there is no added health risk if your GSD has soft ears.


Thank you.


----------

